# Post TB replacement CEL P1338



## gduncanson (Jan 15, 2008)

Replaced the timing belt and WP yesterday on my B5.5 passat v6, after I got it all back together it runs fine, but I have a CEL. The code is: 17746-Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Open or Short to Plus P1338

Thing is, I rented the tools to lock the crank and align the cams while I had the belt off. I also preloaded the hyd. tensioner to 7lbs. Afterwards, the engine runs smoothly (perhaps with a slightly different hum). so, did I forget to reconnect the sensor or am I really looking at resetting the timing.

here's a loaded question, does anyone know if the crankshaft pully has two(2) nicks in it for alignment, perhaps 180deg. from each other?


----------



## gduncanson (Jan 15, 2008)

i located the left cps under the upper timing belt cover and it was unplugged. cleared the code and will drive it some more. so far i've only driven it a few miles, will try drive it some more and see if it returns.

the reason i asked about the marks was this. I set tdc per bentley by lining up the crankshaft marks and having the diamonds on the camshafts pointing at each other. when that was done i screwed in the crankshaft pin and went next to attach my camshaft bracket. that's when i discovered that the diamond shape washers that are keyed to fit only one way on the cams have different sized holes on the ends and they were backwards from the tool I had rented. (they were pointed right at each other so i didn't worry about it). changed the cam shaft bearings, reattached the diamond washers and adjusted the cams so they pointed at each other again an torqued. now comes the interesting part. again, going by the bentley they suggest manually cranking the engine 2 turns to make sure nothing hits, as i did this i noticed that there was a point where the diamonds faced each other (with the holes in the correct order to fit the tool) and another nick on he crankshaft pulley lined up. happy that there was something I could use to retest the alignment I attached the camshaft alignment tool and doublechecked what I had done by sight earlier. not knowing there were two different sized holes in the diamond washer could have gotten me in trouble.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The engine would not run with the crank out of time by a significant amount. Also the TB cam bar would not fit in if the cams were out 180, the pins on the bar are different sizes. 

The unplugged CCT sensor was the probable issue.


----------



## gduncanson (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah, i think you're right. drove perhaps 30 miles today with no cel and no roughness.


----------

